# How/when do you get started?



## MomofJake (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a beautiful golden boy that the breeder said he might be show quality. He is 1yr 3mo but we haven't done anything except the obedience classes. Is it to late to get him in to showing?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

In my opinion it is never to late. I would check the AKC site and see what events are coming up near you and maybe you would like to just go there and check it out talk to people and see how it is run. It really helps to have someone show you the ropes first. You can show UKC too I have more UKC events in my area than AKC. Good luck I will be wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

First I would try to find myself a mentor who can show you the ropes of showing conformation. If that is your breeder that is great. It is really hard to do this all on your own. I tried and spent 3 years turning wheels. I was finally able to surround myself with great knowledgeable people who I now call friends.

A good mentor will show you how to groom properly, how to show properly, and how to dress for the conformation ring. 

Conformation is more then having a pretty dog. Sometimes is more about the presentation of the dog. 

If the dog is nice you may also want to consider a handler as well.

Good luck and most of all have a great time with your dog!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It is not too late for your dog to start showing in conformation. I believe "Tito" CH Rosewood's Little Giant (on the GRF) started showing later than a year old. If you feel comfortable enough to approach a Golden handler after the show, ask them to take a look at your dog and see if he would be competitive in the breed ring. I had a handler go over my dog and he was honest enough to tell me not to waste time and money in the breed ring with Jonah. He was nice about it and we laughed about it. I'm glad I had obedience aspirations for Jonah and didn't give the breed ring a second thought.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A lot of people show their dogs as puppies and then wait for them to grow up and bring them back out at age 2-3. Have your breeder take a look at him if they haven't done so in a while. You'll also want to get a lesson in caring for his coat and getting it in condition. That will mean getting a dog dryer and bathing and blowing him out 1x a week to get his hair trained to go in the right direction, etc. No collar except when you're going somewhere so it doesn't kink or break the hair on the neck, too! Find a conformation class. If you will take him in the ring, you'll need to practice. If you intend to get a handler, that's OK too-- but I'd still get him to class and lay the groundwork. I think it will help cut down on the time (and $) that the handler will need to train him.

I'm new to conformation. I've been showing my first show dog for about a year. I'm handling him myself at this point. I am having fun and it is a nice hobby! Eventually I will need a handler, I think-- but for now we'll see how many points we can get ourselves. Afterall, it is my hobby. It isn't as much MY hobby if I start paying someone right now!  I have learned SO much for my dog's breeder. I was lucky enough for his sire's owner to live closeby. She has been a great mentor, too. So, reach out to both sides of your dog's pedigree, join the local GR club, you will make many friends and learn a lot of valuable information.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Contact your nearest kennel club, or if there is a Golden Retriever Club, even better. Find out about conformation/handling classes in your area, and start there. You will meet people who are just starting, as well as people who have finished champions. You can get an idea as to whether your dog truly is show quality and can then start preparing. You will learn the basics of stacking, moving, ring patterns and procedures, as well as how to enter, grooming, and dressing.


----------



## MomofJake (Apr 19, 2011)

I looked in to the local kennel club, they have conformation/grooming training. I have taken him to obedience but I think I will go to this kennel club and start their obedience class that starts soon. The conformation training started in February so I missed it but I need to get him in to a different obedience class.


----------

